# GPS and Ice fishing???



## Buzzy (Dec 18, 2002)

Hello, I was wondering how many of you use a GPS for plotting spots on the lake for icefishing? 

Will it put you in the same spot?

What is a good model to buy? 

I don't want to spend a ton of money if I dont half too.

Thanks! See you on the ICE!!!! 

Buzzy


----------



## VANVELZOR (Nov 21, 2004)

I use a Magellan 312, along with Lakemaster Lake Map software and wouldn't be without it. I'm sure there are other better GPS on the market but I'm impressed with the accuracy of the one I have. Gets me where I want to go and gets me back safely.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

I like having the GPS for those mornings we get out on the lake around 5AM in blizzard conditions. Can't see anything in front of me, but my Etrex Legend gets me pretty close to where I want to be. As far as accuracy, I can usually get within 40 feet or so of my waypoints. That's good enough for me.

When it's during the day and I can see I use my old fashioned GPS system for xy coordinates. i.e. "Ok, on the north side of the lake we were in front of the 3rd house to the left of the weeping willow tree, and for the east side of the lake we were in front of the yellow house with exposed insulation." This system also is probably about accurate to 40 feet.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

RichP said:


> When it's during the day and I can see I use my old fashioned GPS system for xy coordinates. i.e. "Ok, on the north side of the lake we were in front of the 3rd house to the left of the weeping willow tree, and for the east side of the lake we were in front of the yellow house with exposed insulation." This system also is probably about accurate to 40 feet.


dang it, you told em the coords to my spot too! :lol:


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Ever been out in a whiteout or after a front has moved through and the fog is so thick you cant see squat???

Do that once on the big water with out a GPS and you may not live to regret it!!! I came real close to walking to canada one day....from Linwood!!!! Fog was so thick visability was about 30' and I lost my stupid pin on compass...Real weird feeling not knowing which end is up!!! That was the deceiding factor for me to go buy one! Biggest piece of mind is that I always know where the car is parked now!!




> Will it put you in the same spot


I use the e trax legend as well...If I'm locked on to 5 or 6 sat. the accuracy will get down to about 9' or so...I've found my old holes 2 weeks later, so yes they are pretty accurate...Only drawback that I've found is that they don't like the cold, slows them down and eats batterys. I solved this problem by putting a lanyard on it and keeping it in my coat...never had an issue since.

check ebay....should be able to get one for about 125 now..BPS has them in their T day ad for 168 I do believe.


Hey steve....you going to get out this year or will you be galavanting around the countryside????


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Lowrance GlobalMap 100. Don't go out without it. GPS is an awesome tool for just about any outdoor activity. I like my GM100. It's even been in the lake and it still works like a charm.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

Wal-Mart has the lengend etrex for $138.99 online and in the store. If you know someone that works there use there employee discount and get 10% more off.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Lowrance iFinder Go!
either $79 or $99 depending on the model!
Do I use GPS...
does a walleYe taste good ???????????:lol:
LMAO!
:yikes:
*VERY ACCURATE*


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I have a Garmin Gecko 201. I found my old holes as well, they're nice to have so you don't have to say "I was fishing between the blue cottage and red cottage, lined up with the flag pole on the north" or something like that. Eliminates the guess work.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

> Lowrance iFinder Go!


Menards will have them for $57 on day after sale

http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs55&d=05465&f=gottadeal_menards_01.jpg


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*IF* they have any in stock!

:evilsmile


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

i have an etrex legend also. im fairly pleased with it. i like it for 2 reasons. 
1. i have all the parking lots around the lakes i fish marked so i cant get lost.
2. marking areas i want to return to. (such as the edge of a particular break)

so you can spend less time searching for your spots/areas and more time fishing!


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

eTrex legend for me as well. I use it to mark my spots during the summer and find the humps and breaks in the winter.


----------



## fishindude (Jan 2, 2005)

I have an older model Garmin GPS 12 and am really happy with it. I bought it when if first came out so they might have updated it in the past 5/6 years. In the summer, i usually go to new lakes and find drop offs, humps, flats, etc., anything that i think might hold fish in the winter. this way, you don't have to keep drilling holes to find the structure that you are looking for, you already have coordinates of it. My buddy has a etrex and is happy with his, i don't really know much about that one.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I'm thinking of getting a Lowrance H20 because I can put the chip I have for Lake Erie and Lake St.Clair in it.

www.lowrance.com


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

For ice fishing I also use the Etrex by Garmin. The wife got it on sale (I think) at Target for $89.00 . Works great and has a good batteries life with an easy to use menu. 

As far as picking spots on the map? It may work but you have to be careful. what looks like a short ride or walk on the big lakes can take you way to far out or over hazardous ice. It will get you to your ice fishing hole and more importantly back. 

If you are a new gps user, spend a lot of time with it. take it on car trips, walks shopping etc. The more familiar you are with it the better and more often you'll use it.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Ice fishing I use the Garmin Etrex...works great...I have a mount on my 4 wheeler handlebar so I can drive while viewing it!!......switch over during the summer to my Garmin 72 Nicer yet...just a little bigger.....I have a mount on the boat for it and it plugs into the cigarette lighter so no need for batteries!......both will put you right back over your old spot!


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

RichP said:


> When it's during the day and I can see I use my old fashioned GPS system for xy coordinates. i.e. "Ok, on the north side of the lake we were in front of the 3rd house to the left of the weeping willow tree, and for the east side of the lake we were in front of the yellow house with exposed insulation." This system also is probably about accurate to 40 feet.


Absolutely hilarious! Also abolutely true!


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

works out great...if fishing the evening bite.....but when going out at 6:00 in the morning....try it!


----------



## perch-a-holic (Jan 1, 2005)

I use the Garmin GPSmap 76 with the mapsource source software. Its great cant go on the big lake w/out it.


----------

